# How to save my icon configuration



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

I searched the forum but couldn't seem to find an answer. I remember someone mentioning that there was an app or something that allowed me to "save" the positions of the icons on my home screens? The ROM i'm using has frequent updates, and wiping data is a huge pain in the ass after I get my phone configured how I like it. I would love a way to freeze or lock the icons that i've added to the home screens so that I don't have to set them all each time I flash. I already use titanium backup to restore the apps (which is a huge help) but I'd like to keep the settings from my home screens if that were possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If you use Nova or Apex launcher, there is a backup feature under settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Use Titanium Backup if you are using the stock launcher.


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Use Titanium Backup if you are using the stock launcher.


I'm definitely using the stock launcher. Where might I find a setting that saves the home screen icon locaions?


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

Second this one. Let us know how to use titanium to back this up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Third this one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

In TB if you restore data for Touchwiz Home, it will restore icons nicely. It doesn't always work on the widgets.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

k0admunk33 said:


> In TB if you restore data for Touchwiz Home, it will restore icons nicely. It doesn't always work on the widgets.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Same deal with any launcher incidentally. I get my Apex back using Titanium on my N7 all the time. It just doesn't set up the widgets again. That only takes another 1-2 minutes though so it doesn't bother me much.


----------

